

Show HN: Weekend Hack - Custom Info for Facebook Links - apoorvsaxena
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofjammkkhhjfjaibeabofgfegobahkcf
A Chrome Extension that allows having custom title, description, thumbnail image association with a link.
======
akshayagarwal
Cool piece of a hack! Gives you that required fine tweak for sharing links on
FB with an added convenience of using from the browser!

~~~
apoorvsaxena
Hey, thanks.. Needed it quite badly for myself, to share links with nice
thumbnail images, different from those that are fetched automatically by
Facebook. Also, thanks for StackOverFlow's answers that lead to this Hack!

